# أوعي تقول لحبيبتك ..انت ذي القمر !!



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

*أوعي تقول لحبيبتك ..انت ذي القمر !!*








*أوعي تقول لحبيبتك ..انت ذي القمر !!*

تفتكر ليه دايما بنقول لأحبابنا أنت ذي القمر ليه منقولش ذي الشمس، فكثيرا ما يصف الحبيب أو العاشق محبوبته بالقمر.. وهذا الامر نراه ونلاحظه في الكتب او في القصائد و الكلام العام  .. ولكن الشمس ابلغ في التعبير عن القمر لاسباب كثيرة :

أولا : القمر كاذب ومخادع ..

نعم فهو أجوف يعكس جهد غيره .. بخلاف الشمس التي تحرق نفسها لتدفئك ،بحرارتها وتغمرك بحنانها وتضيء عالمك بوهجها .. فكأنك حين تشبهها بالقمر تصرح أن محبوبتك فعلا جميلة .. ولكنها جوفاء ..مخادعة ..

ثانياً : الشمس ترمز للعفة ..

ليه ! .. حتى الان لم يصلها أنسان .. بخلاف القمر الذي سبق أن وصل إليه الأنسان .. كما أن باستطاعتنا التحديق في القمر .. في الوقت الذي لا يسمح لنا بالتطلع في وجه الشمس .. فمن رأها أصيبت عيناه بالعمى ..فإذا وصفتها بالشمس .. شهادة منك على شرفها المتلالا وسمو أخلاقها ..

ثالثا: الشمس .. قريبة رغم بعدها ..

رغم ابتعادها عنا أميال ودهور ضوئية .. إلا أن باستطاعتنا الشعور والإحساس بها ، تمد أجسادنا بعناصر البناء .. وتزودنا بالصحة .. رغم قسوتها أحيانا..

رابعا : القمر .. متقلب المزاج ..

فأحيانا .. يظهر لنا كاملا .. وأحيانا نشعر بنقصه .. وأحيانا لا نرى له أثر ،يجتهد في اظهار جماله .. وما أن يجتهد .. حتى يفقد حماسه ورونقه وينسحب كأن شيء لم يكن .. شخصيته الضعيفة افقدته جاذبيته ..

خامسا : الشمس .. مركز ونواة مجموعتنا ..

حقيقة لا يمتلك أحدا حجبها .. فهي مهما كانت .. أمنا الحنون مهما ابتعدنا عنها .. نظل ندور حولها .. بجانب أخوتنا ( الكواكب الاخرى ) .. تمارس دورها .. فتجعلنا في محبة مع بعضنا .. كل منا لا يأخذ حق مسار الآخر..

سادسا : إذا كانت الارض نقطة .. فما عسى القمر يكون ..! 
إذا كانت الأرض بالنسبة للشمس ذرة .. فما القمر بالنسبة لها . ​
لهذه الاسباب أحذركم من وصف أحبابكم بالقمر  .. ​​​
​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (27 مايو 2006)

لكن القمر بينور الدنيا بالليل و ده معناه ان المحبوبة بتنور حياة الحبيب المظلمة ( طبعا حياته من غيرها ضلمة)..

و كمان القمر مريح للعين و هادى .. لكن الشمس مزعجة ..

:love45: :love45:


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

*كلام مرتب بطريقة جميلة فعلا, يغري القارئ بأتباع الهدف المقصود... حلوة يا رامي...*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2006)

*ههههههههههه

انا كده كل ما اقولها يا قمر ها اضحك ضحك

بس ربنا يستر مش تقرئ الموضوع ده*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

*متخافش, انا حاعمل ما بوسعي حتى تقرأ الموضوع داه هههه*


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

بدل ماهما الاتنين قاعدين  يتغزلوا فى بعض  تحت ضوء القمر  وهو يقولها  يا قمر  وهى تقوله يا كسوفى 
  يعملوا زى  لينا  ومسعود 
 لينا: ايه  دى يا مسعودى  هو انتو الموز بتاعكو  بشراشيب 
 مسعود: موز :smil14: ..... لا  ياحبيبتى  دة فجل 
لينا  : اللللللللله  يامسعودى   فجله حبنا :love45: 

بلا قمر بلا شمس  شويه شويه  هايدلعوا بعض  برق ورعد


----------



## hima85222 (27 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مفيش تعليق على الكلام دة غير أنى اضحك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## hima85222 (27 مايو 2006)

بس بجد حلوة ارتميس رد تمام


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *متخافش, انا حاعمل ما بوسعي حتى تقرأ الموضوع داه هههه*



دايما اصيل وتحب تخدم ياروك :act19: 

بس خد الحذر leasantr 

كلنا في الهواء سوا يا عزيزي :yahoo:


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> دايما اصيل وتحب تخدم ياروك :act19:
> 
> بس خد الحذر leasantr
> 
> كلنا في الهواء سوا يا عزيزي :yahoo:




 شفت يا هيما   جالك كلامى   قلتلك  ماتخليش مينا هوت  يمشى لك فى جوازة    اهو ياعينى  هايسوح  روك ويوقعه فى شر اعماله


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> شفت يا هيما   جالك كلامى   قلتلك  ماتخليش مينا هوت  يمشى لك فى جوازة    اهو ياعينى  هايسوح  روك ويوقعه فى شر اعماله



no no no no

روك فاهم انا اقصد ايه :boxing: 

اوعي تكون مش معايا علي الخط يا روك :new6:


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

و هيما  برضه فاهم  انا قصدى  ايه


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2006)

*الله وما على الغبى لا انه ينسحب من الموضوع والمنتدى بقى كلو حبيبه والله ينور*


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> no no no no
> 
> روك فاهم انا اقصد ايه :boxing:
> 
> اوعي تكون مش معايا علي الخط يا روك :new6:


 
*معاك يا شرير... انا بقى لما وصلت الحالة للدرجة هذه, انا استسلم و اعلن الصداقة العلنية مع مينا هههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> لكن القمر بينور الدنيا بالليل و ده معناه ان المحبوبة بتنور حياة الحبيب المظلمة ( طبعا حياته من غيرها ضلمة)..
> 
> و كمان القمر مريح للعين و هادى .. لكن الشمس مزعجة ..
> 
> :love45: :love45:


 
اكيد يعني يافندم حياتة من غيرها ضالمة ومين قال القمر وحش ها القمر حلو علشان خاطرك انتي بس وهانعديهاله المرة دي 

الف  شكرا لردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *كلام مرتب بطريقة جميلة فعلا, يغري القارئ بأتباع الهدف المقصود... حلوة يا رامي...*


 
ربنا يخليك ياروك الف شكر ليك بس الموضوع (copied) معلشي نست اكتبها بقة
عما انا بردة مظبط فية كتير 
الف شكر ياروك


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا كده كل ما اقولها يا قمر ها اضحك ضحك*
> 
> *بس ربنا يستر مش تقرئ الموضوع ده*


 
ههههههههههههههههههه اوع صحيح تخليها تقرا الموضوع 
بص لو حد يعرفها ياريت يقولها ياشباب وانا شايف روك ممكن يظبتنا في الموضوع دة


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> بدل ماهما الاتنين قاعدين يتغزلوا فى بعض تحت ضوء القمر وهو يقولها يا قمر وهى تقوله يا كسوفى
> يعملوا زى لينا ومسعود
> لينا: ايه دى يا مسعودى هو انتو الموز بتاعكو بشراشيب
> مسعود: موز :smil14: ..... لا ياحبيبتى دة فجل
> ...


 
والله بجد ياديانا ربنا يخليكي لينا وللشباب دلع اية وقمر اية صحيح هي الفجلة مالهاش حل :smile02  وياسلام لو قلة بقة و زير انا عن نفسي هايبقى عندي كمبيوتر حبنا وموبايل حبنا برضة :gun:


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مفيش تعليق على الكلام دة غير أنى اضحك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ماشي ياعم اي خدمة


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *الله وما على الغبى لا انه ينسحب من الموضوع والمنتدى بقى كلو حبيبه والله ينور*


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ياميرنا مش عارف اقولك اية


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *معاك يا شرير... انا بقى لما وصلت الحالة للدرجة هذه, انا استسلم و اعلن الصداقة العلنية مع مينا هههههه*


 
الله الله الله ياروك لا مكنتش اعرف عنك موضوع الاستسلام دة 
انا كدة زعلت اوي اوي منك ياشيخ
ياعم اية انت مش واثق ولا اية


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> الله الله الله ياروك لا مكنتش اعرف عنك موضوع الاستسلام دة
> انا كدة زعلت اوي اوي منك ياشيخ
> ياعم اية انت مش واثق ولا اية


 
*يا باشا, دا موضوع حياة او موت... يعني استسلم بدل ما تخليني استسلم غضبا عني هههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *يا باشا, دا موضوع حياة او موت... يعني استسلم بدل ما تخليني استسلم غضبا عني هههه*


 
ههههههههههههههههههه لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله دة الموضوع كبير بقة


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههه لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله دة الموضوع كبير بقة


 
*فعلا... في ستات مفترية و يستحقون كلمة القمر ههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *فعلا... في ستات مفترية و يستحقون كلمة القمر ههههه*


 
من ناحية دي ليك حق الصارحه 
انا لو طايل اقول لكل بنات دفعتنا كدة هاقولهم دي حاجة تسد النفس ياراجل:gun: :budo:


----------



## artamisss (27 مايو 2006)

ايه البؤس اللى انتو فيه ده يا رجاله  كل ده  علشان كلمه قمر  خلاص  عنكم ماقولتوها  يعنى هى دى اللى تتوقف عليها الحياه مع المحبوبه  العجيبه 
حاجه  غريبه


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ايه البؤس اللى انتو فيه ده يا رجاله كل ده علشان كلمه قمر خلاص عنكم ماقولتوها يعنى هى دى اللى تتوقف عليها الحياه مع المحبوبه العجيبه
> حاجه غريبه


 
خلاص ياستنا صلي على النبي كدة وروقي ولا تزعلي نفسك خاااالص  امسحيها فيا :a82: 
معلشي ياجماعه هي بس ساعه غضب :2:


----------



## ميريت (28 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *فعلا... في ستات مفترية و يستحقون كلمة القمر ههههه*


 

يابني ستات مفتريه ايه
الست دي طيبه جدا بس عاوزه الي يعرف يعاملها كويس
وكل ست لها مفاتيحها الي منها تكون تحت رجلين الراجل الي هتتجوزه المهم يعرف يعاملها
لكن لو معرفش ياويله ويا سواد ليله
هو الخسران​


----------



## ميريت (28 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> من ناحية دي ليك حق الصارحه
> انا لو طايل اقول لكل بنات دفعتنا كدة هاقولهم دي حاجة تسد النفس ياراجل:gun: :budo:


 

بصراحه ليك حق يا رامي
هما كلهم يسدو النفس علي يدي الصراحه​


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> بصراحه ليك حق يا رامي
> 
> 
> هما كلهم يسدو النفس علي يدي الصراحه​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ظهر الحق ظهر الحق:gy0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> الله الله الله ياروك لا مكنتش اعرف عنك موضوع الاستسلام دة
> انا كدة زعلت اوي اوي منك ياشيخ
> ياعم اية انت مش واثق ولا اية



ايه يا عم رامي انتا بتهدئ النفوس ولا ايه 

ما تخليك محضر خير امال :bud: 

روك عارف مصلحته كويس :giveup: 

صح ولا لاء يا روك :mus25:


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> ايه يا عم رامي انتا بتهدئ النفوس ولا ايه
> 
> ما تخليك محضر خير امال :bud:
> 
> ...


\

*هو في ايه يا مينا, ما كلنا في الهوا سوا و لا نسيت انك زي حالاتي و أسوء؟*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يلهوى يلهوى يلهوى


 دارى فضيحتك يا هوت دارى اخس عليك ومتقلناش بردو لا دى نداله بجد


 سيحو سيحو لحد منعرف اساميهم وهعملى فيها معقد لا لا مكنش العشم انتا من انهردا مطرود من شله المعقدين والخبر 

هيوصل للقمه *


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يلهوى يلهوى يلهوى*
> 
> 
> *دارى فضيحتك يا هوت دارى اخس عليك ومتقلناش بردو لا دى نداله بجد*
> ...


 
*ايوا شعليلها كدة...*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*لا يا روك الموضوع خرج من ايدى خلاص انا مش بولعها *


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه يالهوي شكل الموضوع هايسخن مووووووووووت وكلة هايسخن علشان يشمت في الاخر *
*وانا معاكي ياميرنا في اي شعلله*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*متدفعونيش اكون دكتاتوري و اغلق الموضوع و احذف المشاركات المسيئة ههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*اه دا خاف على نفسه بقا لا يا زعيم دا مش عدل ابدا المفروض تكون ديمقراطى وتكون امين وتقول مين هيه 

ولما يجى هوت نقرروه عليك *


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*يعني متعرفيش مين هي؟ ما انتي اول وحدة تعرفي... مخكــــــــطــــــــــــوب يا ناس*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*ينصاب والله ما اعرفها الحقو دا بيقولى كدا علشان اسكت معرفهاش والنبى 

قر بيها بقا قبل ميجى


واى الكلمه دى مخكطوب يعنى مخطوب 
*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *متدفعونيش اكون دكتاتوري و اغلق الموضوع و احذف المشاركات المسيئة ههههه*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هاتلاقيهم بيطاردوك في كل المواضيع ياروك
وهاضطر تقفل كل الموضايع مش هاتقدر بقة :a63:


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ينصاب والله ما اعرفها الحقو دا بيقولى كدا علشان اسكت معرفهاش والنبى *
> 
> *قر بيها بقا قبل ميجى*
> 
> ...


 
*يا بت, ما انت شايفة صورتها و عارفها اسمها و اصلها و فصلها, ايه بتعملي نفسي متعرفيش؟*

*بعدين اه انا قصدي مخطوب و انت بتعرفي كويس... بلاش تغليس...*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاتلاقيهم بيطاردوك في كل المواضيع ياروك
> وهاضطر تقفل كل الموضايع مش هاتقدر بقة :a63:


 
*لا ما في داعي نغلق المواضيع.. بنطرد الاعضاء الي بيضاقونا و بس هههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يعالم معرفهاش دا بيضحك عليكم علشان نكتم على الموضوع معرفهاش ولا شوفتها شويه وهيقولى بكلمها *


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *يعالم معرفهاش دا بيضحك عليكم علشان نكتم على الموضوع معرفهاش ولا شوفتها شويه وهيقولى بكلمها *


 
فين ضميرك يا ميرنا؟ طيب تعرفي اسمها ولا لاء؟


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*قررت اسيح يجماعه وامرى لله انا روك بس واسمها بلاش يقوله هوا بس عموما علشان عارفاكم هتمسكو على الواحده 














هيه




























هيه























خطيبتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *قررت اسيح يجماعه وامرى لله انا روك بس واسمها بلاش يقوله هوا بس عموما علشان عارفاكم هتمسكو على الواحده *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*ظهر الحق و زهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقاااااااا هههههههههههههه*


*انا لعبتي اكتشفت, الدور على مينا... قر و قول بالمخفي يا مينا*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مينا أنا عارف هو مربط مع مين وربنا قال نستر على الناس

ان الله حليم ستار

ولا نقول يا مينا


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*شوفت خرجت من وسط تريقه المنتدى كله *


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مينا أنا عارف هو مربط مع مين وربنا قال نستر على الناس
> 
> ...




*لا قول قول احنا نتمنى نخدم مينا قول بقا*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مينا أنا عارف هو مربط مع مين وربنا قال نستر على الناس
> 
> ...


 
*اعترف يا هيما لاحسن اعملك هاك...*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

وبجد فرحتلك جدا يا روك الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

لولولولولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*بس هيما شكلك بتشتغلنا يا ويلك وسواد ليلك لو بتشتغلنا هنوريك الليل والشمس قدامك*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااك لالالالالالالا خالص

هاك اية
ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

الحقنى يا عم

مش هاقول

هو يعترف بنفسوا أو  ممكن ميرنا تفشي السر هى عرفة


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*لا بقا هيه استلاميه ولا ايه 

وانا كنت قاضى الغرام ولا ايه متصلو على النبى معرفهاش اتقو الله بقا*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*طلعتي عارفة يا ميرنا و عاملة حالك مش عارفة؟ يا ويلك...*


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*منك لربنا يا هيما 

لا يا روك معرفش حاجه دا هيما بيوقعنى فيكم مش اكتر عاوز يعمل فيا مقلب  (منك لله يا هيما)*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*هيما, بلاش تهرب و ترمي المسألة على ميرنا, أعترف لا يتعملك هاك...*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههه

لا ميرنا عارفة بجد وبعدين انا مش بهرب 

وبعدين شيعب قال كلوا كوم والخباسين كوم تانى بس خلاص وأييييييييية


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

*و تاليها معاكم انتوا الاثنين... واحد يرميها على الثاني... يعني حنعرف امتى؟*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

ربنا موجود من صاحب الشأن أصل ربنا حليم ستار


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*طايب يهيما ربنا كبير 

يا روك انا غلبان انتا عارف متصدقوش*


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

ايوة انا عارف ان ميرنا عارفه
يالا قولي ياميرنا مش انتي قولتيلي انك عارفه


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مايو 2006)

*انتوا مهيصين هنا 

وانا ورايا امتحان بكرة بتغظوني يعني 

وبعدين انا معنديش واحدة 

مفيش غير روك متكلمين عليه هههههههههههههههه

وبعدين ياهيما بتوقعني في الغلط

تحب احكيلهم علي غرامياتك مع ستوته

انا الله ستار حليم وربنا امر بالستر هههههههههه*


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

لا احكى أنا مش بيهمنى

وبعدين ستوتة دى أنت اللى تعرافها مش أنا أنت كنت عاوز تدبيسنى لكن أرتميس لحقتنى

والحمد لله

أنا عارفك وعارف حركاتك فا كان عمرى ما اوافق أبدا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بس قول ار وأعترف قول وأوعى تخبى مين هى ولا اقول أنا

ولا اقولك ميرنا هى اللى هاتقول


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*يخربيت ميرنا وسنينها السودا فى ايه يا هيما متلم الدور انا معرفش حاجه *


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

بقى انتىمش عارفه يالهوى عليكي لية اية قولى ونورى الناس اللى فى المنتدى

لية تخبى كدة لية

طيب أنا والموضوع صعب عاليا أنما أنتى يا خبر صاروخ قولى ولا يهمك

واللى يكلمك قولى الكبير هو اللى قالى

أوك


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2006)

*لا يخويه انا مش كدا وبعد كدا دارى على صحبك علشان ميجيش عليك يوم دا هوت اللى بتحبه حتى بتسيحله كدا فى وسط المنتدى اخس اخس مكنش العشم لا لا لا يا هيما *


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

*ميرنا شكلها زهقت وجابت اخررررر خلاص *
*ياجماعه خفو عنها بقة*
*مش عارف هي الدنيا كلها مصتقصداكي لية ياميرنا*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

*ميرنا الدنيا مستقصدها 

وميرنا ضد الدنيا ههههههه

دي كفيلة بمدينة كاملة اطمئن يا رامي انا عارفها 

وبعدين يا كبير ها انشر الصور بتاعتك انتا وستوته لم الدور بقئ*


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 مايو 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب يامينا طمنتني عليها *
*الحمدلله كدة هانام مرتاح*


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

أوبا صور أنت ناسي أن أنا اللى مصورك بالموبيل معاها اية لحقت تفبرك الصور وتخلي ستوتا جمبى انا يا لهوى

تصدق كدة عيب

وانا كاشف حركاتك

طططيب أصبر عاليا


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

*وبعدين ياهيما شكلي ها اروح انشرها في ارثوذكس

تحت عنوان الكبير وستوته العمشة 

ههههههههههههه*


----------



## hima85222 (29 مايو 2006)

طيب وريني هاتعمل أية لو عرفت  تعمل حاجة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دى نهايتك بجد هاتكون على أيدي أنا

مش ستوتة


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

يا هيما  انا  حذرتك  مشيك  مع  هوت ده هايفسد اخلاقك  اه صدقنى 

المعا شرات الرديئه  تفسد الاخلاق الجيده 
 وشكله  كدة قرفان من البت بتاعته ستونه  دى وهايلزقهالك  وهانسمع خبرك قريب   انت حر


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

مكنتش كلمه  دى يا جدعان  اللى هاتقولوها  للى بتحبوها 

 مايخلوهم  واقعيين كدة  ويحبوا بعض زى  لينا  ومسعود   او عبالعال وسوكيننه  قصص حب  يشهد لها التاريخ المعاصر :a63: ههههه وبلاش  يا قمرى  ويا بعلى  ويا شجرت التوت  اللى بياكل منها يموت 
 وانت يا جوز  الشربات  اللى  كل اشمك  مات 

عنهم ماحبوا بعض خاااااالص  حاجه نيله


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*سيحو سيحو واللى عندو صور ينزل مش عيب ولا حرام منتظرين الصور*


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

*احلى حاجه ان الواحد يقعد ساكت :new6:ويسمع الجماعه كلها بتوقع فبعض وهو يسمع وبس:99:*

*انا قاعد جنب الحيطه وبسمع الزيطه:t6::t12:*

*سمعونى سمعونى :t11:....... اطربوا يا اخوتى *

*اشتا عليك يا رامى ........عرفت تخلى من موضوع صغير جلسات محاكمه واعتراف ههههه*
​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *انتوا مهيصين هنا *
> 
> *وانا ورايا امتحان بكرة بتغظوني يعني *
> 
> ...


 
اه اهرب منها و خليني انا لحالي في الورطة ديه... و بعدين يا عالم...


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*وبعدين ايه انتا سايبه يفضحك كدا وساكت افضحه يا روك بلاش استسلام دانتا ادمن يا راجل مش كدا خليت ايه للاعضاء يعنى الادمن يتفضح ويسكت لا دى تبقى عار عليك*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*اه انا حاعمله هاك و اعرف المستخبي و حافضحه...*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*ايوا كدا ولو قدرت تعمل اكتر اعمل دانتا الزعيم يا راجل عاوزو يفضحك وتسكت مش كدا دى حتى تبقى عيب*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

> سيحو سيحو واللى عندو صور ينزل مش عيب ولا حرام منتظرين الصور





> وبعدين ايه انتا سايبه يفضحك كدا وساكت افضحه يا روك بلاش استسلام دانتا ادمن يا راجل مش كدا خليت ايه للاعضاء يعنى الادمن يتفضح ويسكت لا دى تبقى عار عليك





> ايوا كدا ولو قدرت تعمل اكتر اعمل دانتا الزعيم يا راجل عاوزو يفضحك وتسكت مش كدا دى حتى تبقى عيب



الله الله يا ميرنا هانم 

بتوقعي بيني وبين الادمن المجبل الزعيم يطول عمره هاي هي :ranting: 

ليك يوم يا ظالمة 

وبعدين مش عيب كده ياروك البنت تقول كلمتين تمشي علي كلامها 

لاء لاء مش كان العشم ابدااااا 

يهون عليك المسنجر والشات والمنتدي اللي قضناهم سوا :smil13:


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*ههههههه انا احترت بينك و بينها... مش عارف اسمتع كلام مين.. اسمع كلامها اميل ليه, اسمع كلامك اميل ليه كمان... هو في ايه!*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*لا يا روك انا خايفه عليك منظرك بقى وحش جدا فى المنتدى مش كدا اللى رايح واللى جاى يقول الادمن اتفضح ومش بيرد وحشه فى حقك لا ومش عاجبه بيوقع شوفت *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

*حكم عقلك يا روك 

وشوف الكلام الصواب قال كلمتين هزار هيزوا الادمن 

هي بتحاول تحطك في موقف وحش و2 احمر غامق بيتناقروا وهي برتقالي وقاعدة في هدوء 

فيه فكرة افضل احنا نتحد عليها ونطلع عينها هههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*شوفت يا روك عاوز يطلع برا الموضوع علشان تنسى وتيجى عليا علشان بنصحك انك تاخد بتارك منه انا حزرتك ودا بيوقع وبيفضحك عينى عينك وبيدخل فى موضوع تانى علشان يطلع منها*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*بس هو ما فضحنيش يعني ... يعني هو قال ايه؟ قال ان مخطوب, الفضيحة فين؟*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mena_hot
> انتوا مهيصين هنا
> 
> وانا ورايا امتحان بكرة بتغظوني يعني
> ...








			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> اه اهرب منها و خليني انا لحالي في الورطة ديه... و بعدين يا عالم...



*ان كنت نسيت افكرك مش دى ورطه بردو ولا تهيات ولا حوسه ادى اللى يخاف عليكم خليه يتضحك عليك كدا انا غلطانه اهو عرف يتضحك عليك مرتين لا يا روك مكنتش فكراك كدا ضحك عليك فى التار واهوا هيخسرنا بعض*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*هههههههه اعمل فيكم ايه؟ اعدمكم؟*


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

*يالهوي الموضوع كبر اوي اوي اوي وشكل الموضوع هايتقفل ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

_*بس يا سوسه يا سهونه*_


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*لا ابدا, الموضوع مش مضر بالنسبة لي, فالموضوع يبقى مفتوح... لو بقى خظير في اي لحظة من اللحظات فأكيد ان تتوقعوا الغلق على طول*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

يا ريت بجد يا ريت وبعدين اول فضيحة لمينا هوت هى صورة ستوتة







هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أبصط يا عم جبتلك الانتيخ بتاعك


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*يخرابى على الفضيحه دى بقيت بجلاجل*


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

أطلعى أنتى منها أنا بفضح مينا مش أنتى أنتى لسة دورك جى أهلا بيك يا روك هاتتحد ولا أكمل على الباقى


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

*انا مالى بقا انتو بتسيحو لبعض انا مالى *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

*طيب حد يفضح خطيبته كده يا هيما 

بدال انتا رضيت الموضوع علي نفسك اللهم ما لاعتراض

بس هي ممكن تزعل اوي وانتا عارف لما تزعل لازم علشان تهدئ تشربها حجرين معسل وسجارتين بانجو كمان ههههههههه

ادفع بقي ..*


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*انا مليش اعتراض الا انها تدخن.... *


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

*لية حبيبي دى حبيبتك وأنت تعرفها هو علشان أنت زهقت ودفعت على القهوة كتير جى تلزقها ليا انا وبعدين ربنا يخلي ارتميس هى اللى وعتنى وفضحتك وحظرتنى منك والحمد لله بعدت عن الموضوع وستوتة بتاعتك وأنت بقى اللى شوف مين هى خاطيبتك يا حلو أنا سمعت كلام ارتميس ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رب وما يحرمك منى ابدا قولى امين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روح أقتلها بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *انا مليش اعتراض الا انها تدخن.... *



هيما معرفش يربيها leasantr 

معلش يا روك

هيمااااا بلاش تهرب من خطيبتك اللي بتحبها وبتحبك 

وام العيال كمان :wub: 

هان عليك برعي والبنت الحولاء زوبة ياوحس

كل ما اشوف هيما بيهرب منها كده بضايق من الندالة دي :cry2: 

اخص عليك يا هيما :t32:  اخص اخص اخص :act31:


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

*مش عيب عليك تاخد واحدة قاصر برضة*
*حرام عليكم ستوتة دي بجد لازم تاخدو موافقة اهلها *
*وبعدين هي زي الفل لولا السجاير بس اللي عاملة فيها كدة*
*بتهيالي لو بطلت مخدرات تبقى مية مية*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

*قوله يارامي والنبي *


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

هو أنا اللى أخدت دة هو اللى بيلزقها ليا

أنت اللى قولوا هو يا عم رامى


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

*بس هو ليه مكتوب مينا في الصورة؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> هو أنا اللى أخدت دة هو اللى بيلزقها ليا
> 
> أنت اللى قولوا هو يا عم رامى









:new6:  بامانة انتا سكر يا هيما :new6:​


----------



## hima85222 (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا حبيبي مينا على المجاملة الكبيرة دى

بجد وأنا ما كنتش عاوز أورى صورة حبيبتك لحد بس أعمل أية كلوا طلب منى انى افضحك

فا معلش حبيبي أمسحها فيا انا المرة دى

ربنامعاكم


----------



## hima85222 (31 مايو 2006)

مكتوب مينا فى الصورة أصل دى الصورة الاصلية اللى كانت عند مينا واللى بعتاها ستوتة كتب عاليها أسموا علشان مش ينساها ويفضل على طول فاكرها وهى فكراة

تيرا رار ري تيرارا


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> مكتوب مينا فى الصورة أصل دى الصورة الاصلية اللى كانت عند مينا واللى بعتاها ستوتة كتب عاليها أسموا علشان مش ينساها ويفضل على طول فاكرها وهى فكراة
> 
> تيرا رار ري تيرارا


 
ههههههههههههههههههه اشطة اوي كدة


----------



## artamisss (31 مايو 2006)

وانت يا عينى  رايح جاى  تقول لدة  حبه و تقول لده حبه 

جننتو الواد حرام عليكو   رايح جاى  رايح جاى   دوختوة  وهو عنده امتحانات   نجبله منين احنا  قطع غيار دلوقتى 
ها


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*ياه يا مينا, تنكر انها خطيبتك ليه؟ مكسوف؟*


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*حرام انا شوفت خطيبت مينا قمر بجد اقعدو سكتين انتو محدش شافها*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*قمر مقارنة بمين يا ميرنا؟ مقارنة بمينا نفسه؟*


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*ايوا احلى منه كمان *


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*معقول مينا وحش للدرجة ديه؟ دافع عن نفسك يا مينا!*


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

*اه يا سوسه مش عيب وانتا ادمن كدا توقع بدل متكون مثل اعلى لينا بتوقع بينا اخس اخس*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*انا مش بوقع بحد, انا بسأل بس... هو مينا وحش للدرجة ديه؟*


----------



## hima85222 (31 مايو 2006)

أية الموضوع كدة لا مش هاينفع الكلام دة

فى اية يا روك عاوزين نفهم دة الموضوع كبير ولسة جارى عن البحث


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *انا مش بوقع بحد, انا بسأل بس... هو مينا وحش للدرجة ديه؟*



*انتا ادرى يا روك صدقنى انتا ادمن وانتا تحكم بردو*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2006)

*انا لا احكم على احد, انتي الي قلتي انها قمر مقارنة بمينا...*


----------



## artamisss (1 يونيو 2006)

مينا  وحش   مين قال كدة  
دة  قمر  وعينه  مقورة ومدورة 
وقصير  التيله  بس شغال  يعنى   وشبه لاجئى  الصومال  فى حجمهم  بس شغال  برضه  ينفع 

هاتعقدوا الواد حرام عليكو


----------

